# 1st comp ( 10 weeks out ) classic class



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope to compete in the ukbff welsh or/and leamington spa/ birmingham show. Currently 13 st 3 ...... need to be 12 st 6 at 175 cm tall. ( 5 ft 8 )

Have so far lost 18lbs. Currently carb cycling with high days at 200g, medium at 100g, and low at 50g each week will assess the weight loss and tweek accordingly regarding wot days are which.

monday - high

tuesday - low

wednesday- med

thursday high

friday - low

saturday - med

sunday - low

Hopefully i am on track with only 11lbs to lose to make the weight...... i have got someone prepping me so all is good at the moment.

diet (high)

Black coffee / morning cardio

meal 1 50g oats / almonds / whey shake/ 5g glutemen / 1g vit c/ mult vits

meal 2 200g chicken / 200g rice / mixed veg / pineapple ring

meal 3 200g chicken / 200g rice/ mixed veg/ pineapple ring

meal 4 pre workout drink ( jack-3d) , T5

train

post work out shake / banana/ 5g glutemen

meal 5 200g steak / mixed veg / almonds/ pineapple ring

meal 6 6 whites / 2 yoke omellet

meal 7 whey shake / tbs of peanut butter/ 5g glutemen

drinks 3 litres of water a day , black coffee , herbal tea (green tea and milk thistle blend )

supplements

90+ whey ------------ nutrisport

vit c ------------- my protein

bcaa tablets ----------- my protein

L-glutamine ----------- my protein

multi vits -------------- my protein

Jack - 3d -------------- usp labs

rice is removed according too the carb day . ( cardio consists of 30 min fast walk followed by 15 min cross trainer 6 times a week )

meal 5 on Saturday is a cheat meal.......usually steak burgers and salad in wholemeal rolls followed by a slice cheese cake  , diet coke.

Any feed back would be great , cheers

the last pic was before i lost the 18 lbs

also got a pic of my prep guy chris adams winning the dorchester and qualifying for the british finals in 2010 ( hes on the right )

smithy


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Training plan

sunday ------------ Chest / triceps / 45 min cardio post workout

Monday ------------ morning cardio /Traps ( every 2 weeks ) /delts / forearms

tuesday ----------- morning cardio /quads/ / calves

Wednesday -------- morning cardio / day off from weights

Thursday ---------- morning cardio / back / bicepts

Friday ----------- morning cardio / hams / claves

Saturday- --------- Day off


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking great, keep up the good work.... i'm sure you'll do well


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Looking great, keep up the good work.... i'm sure you'll do well


cheers raptor ...... i hope so


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck mate you look on track 11lb in 10 weeks means you wont have to rush things.

keep us posted.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

SteamRod said:


> good luck mate you look on track 11lb in 10 weeks means you wont have to rush things.
> 
> keep us posted.


yep thats been the plan from day one ......i started this diet in april didnt want to lose to much muscle hoping this will work :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking very good mate, look forward to seeing you on stage. Best of luck with it.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks mate ......im looking forward to it


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

2hrs and 45 min to cheat meal .......and counting.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

already counting downthe time to the cheat meal...... good man  looking good for ten weeks out do you believe that 11lbs will have you shredded completely?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ive had this debate with my prep guy ....... i will probably be below my contest weight but cant really tell yet .......i guess il just have to accept that and learn for next year. The past 18 months have been tough ive had 7 operations on my wrist and its now fused and plated which hampers my training alot , my last op was only in march so im over the moon with the progress ive made, as i only came back from a 2 year off period in sep 2010.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What you on about mate? Learn what for next year? Your looking bang on the money for 10 weeks out! Just keep it going, you'll be under weight limit but weight maters very little, you are holding a decent amount of muscle you will be very competitive!

10 weeks is not a long time mate, keep your focus, count down the weeks they will turn in to days and then hours in no time at all! About time you got on stage lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

what you weigh doesnt matter as long as you are conditioned and holding your muscle, the weight is a limit not a real guide, yes would be great to be bang on the limit but as magic torch stated you are holding plenty of muscle so you have plenty of time so shouldnt diet too hard and lose muscle like most including myself have done in the past


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah i no ...... im happy with my size ( well extra few inches on legs would be nice ) and like jamie said im well over due for this ......lol...... cheers for the encouragement lads


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking good mate subbed


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

You are going to lose a good few lbs of water in the last few days so you are well on track, I wouldn't focus on losing loads of body fat as has been said above. Body fat wants to go but not at the expense of muscle. Keep doing what you have been doing I would say.

Also make sure you are measured and weighed properly, don't make the mistake I did by getting my height wrong and my scales had me heavier. I dieted at the expense of muscle and fullness to try and make weight and turns out I was a cm taller than I thought (so could have been and extra kg) and my scales were a couple of kg off. I came in over 4kg under max weight but not looking full at all


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

bit fuller after cheat meal yesterday............ :thumbup1:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

WhySoSerious said:


> You are going to lose a good few lbs of water in the last few days so you are well on track, I wouldn't focus on losing loads of body fat as has been said above. Body fat wants to go but not at the expense of muscle. Keep doing what you have been doing I would say.
> 
> Also make sure you are measured and weighed properly, don't make the mistake I did by getting my height wrong and my scales had me heavier. I dieted at the expense of muscle and fullness to try and make weight and turns out I was a cm taller than I thought (so could have been and extra kg) and my scales were a couple of kg off. I came in over 4kg under max weight but not looking full at all


yeah thanks for the advice i will double check my height again soon mate


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

look ace mate be cool to see how you rip up.

Whats your training like?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

SteamRod said:


> look ace mate be cool to see how you rip up.
> 
> Whats your training like?


to be honest with my f**ked wrist now ......its mainly back to basics and sets of 4-5 and reps 12-15..... i cant bench any more or do any exercise involving a bar, i can just get away with the smith machine, and cant grip any dumbells above 25kg. Mainly machines for me .......sucks .


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

looks nasty, will it return to full use?

do i want to know how you done it? it looks ****ing sore for sure.

some of the peptides might help with your skin healing...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

nope its fused solid now so wrist doesnt bend, ive had 7 ops on it now and thats ruined the rotation to so i cant even hold a bar for bicept curls...... had a motor bike accident in june 2009 mate.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> nope its fused solid now so wrist doesnt bend, ive had 7 ops on it now and thats ruined the rotation to so i cant even hold a bar for bicept curls...... had a motor bike accident in june 2009 mate.


That sucks but also u have done well to get where you have with that injury, it's not about any muscle gains now til show anyway, it's all about getting in condition now


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep i spent the last 6 months getting my size back ......now i can concentrate on my condition and maintain wot i got .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

looking nice and big, and considering your story its even more inspirational and great to see you where you are at, so many people would've used it as an excuse!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers ojay ...... to be honest i was 3 weeks into my diet when i crashed 2 years ago was gona do pompey 2010 show ........ so ive just carried on .....and when the doc said i wont able to train ever again ....that spurred me on a bit more ...lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

6:30 : up for morning cardio / black coffee

7:30 : 30 min fast treadmill walk / 15 min cross trainer ( around 350 cals burnt off)

8:30 : 50 g oats / 2x scoops of whey / tbs peanut butter / 1 g vit c / 5g glutemen / bcaa / multi- vits

11.00 : 200g of chicken / 200g rice / mixed veg/ pineapple ring

12.30 : pre work out drink ( jack -3d )

13.00 : traps / delts / abs

14. 30 : post work out shake / banana / 5g glutemen / bcaa

16:00 : 200g of chicken / 200g rice / mixed veg/ pineapple ring

18.00 : 200g steak / mixed veg / pinepple ring

20.00 : 6x whites / 2x yoke omellette

22.00 : 2 x whey / tbs pnut butter


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

before diet and current ........ 16 weeks slow dieting


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

delt and trap session was good today .......hopefully see my prep guy tomos to see where we are at.

exercises today

delt raises

front raises

rear delt raises

rear delt machine

shrugs bar

shrugs dumbells

forearm curl

sit ups

leg raises

rope crunches

side bends

obliques machine


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

looking awesome mate good luck!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

alright mate. i broke the bone on top of my hand similar to yours but no where near as bad. they would of operated it but i left it too long before i went hospital. it swolled up like a balloon, couldnt even move it a cm up or down, rotate it etc. it took me 8 months to hold a dumbell again, and id say a year before i could start to lift heavier weights. now its 4 years later i can pretty much do what i want with it, now im benching 130kg for reps and i get the slight niggle now and again but nothing to serious. it also gets sore in the winter though. id just thought id post this to maybe give you the slightest motivation in terms of getting strength back in your hand one day. i know yours is more serious than mine but its along the lines of a similar break.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

shane22 said:


> alright mate. i broke the bone on top of my hand similar to yours but no where near as bad. they would of operated it but i left it too long before i went hospital. it swolled up like a balloon, couldnt even move it a cm up or down, rotate it etc. it took me 8 months to hold a dumbell again, and id say a year before i could start to lift heavier weights. now its 4 years later i can pretty much do what i want with it, now im benching 130kg for reps and i get the slight niggle now and again but nothing to serious. it also gets sore in the winter though. id just thought id post this to maybe give you the slightest motivation in terms of getting strength back in your hand one day. i know yours is more serious than mine but its along the lines of a similar break.


cheers for the reply mate ......glad u got ure strength back . Mine has come back now its the rotation and the tendon pain really , and the arthritis will get worse im guessing. But im able to bench around 120 kg (smith machine )which is more than enough for me , form and slow movement is now my main training regime


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

milner575 said:


> looking awesome mate good luck!


cheers fella


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

diet (med)

tuesday 12th july

meal 1 50g oats / almonds / whey shake/ 5g glutemen / 1g vit c/ mult vits

meal 2 200g chicken / salad / pineapple ring

meal 3 200g chicken / mixed veg/ pineapple ring

meal 4 pre workout drink ( jack-3d) , T5

train quads / hams / calves/ 45 min cardio

post work out shake / banana/ 5g glutemen

meal 5 200g steak / mixed veg / almonds/ pineapple ring

meal 6 6 whites / 2 yoke omellet / two slices wholemal toast

meal 7 whey shake / tbs of peanut butter/ 5g glutemen

drinks 3 litres of water a day , black coffee , herbal tea (green tea and milk thistle blend )


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

leg session today

Leg extensions 5 x 20

squats 5 x 20

lunges 8 kg kettles

leg press 3 x 12

hamstring curl 3 x 12

stiff leg deads 3 x 12

standing hamstring curl 3 x 12

calf raises on the leg press machine 3 x 20

seated calf raises 3 x 20

calf press machine 3 x 20

30 min fast walk

15 min cross trainer


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

did you see your prep guy mate? what did he have to say?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

OJay said:


> did you see your prep guy mate? what did he have to say?


no didnt today mate , i forgot i had a job interview this morning so il have to catch him during the week , its a pain because his hours are all over the place .


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Who you working with?

Looking good thick upper body


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you forgot you had a job interview?! nice and organised  how did it go?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

no i forgot to tell him i could nt see him today ...... ok i guess just waiting for reply, although had two miss calls earlier whilst doing cardio. Its a maintenace job at the local college with a brand new gym that i can train in for free too ....... :thumbup1:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! Well fingers crossed you get it


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

oaklad said:


> Who you working with?
> 
> Looking good thick upper body


job wise or prep guy ?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

OJay said:


> Nice! Well fingers crossed you get it


hope so mate ....... this comp lark is getting expensive ..lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wednesday 13th july ( low )

6:30 black coffee

7:30 30 min fast pace treadmill / 15 min cross trainer

8:30 50g oats / 2 scoops whey / bcaa / 1 g vit c / 5g glutemen / multi vits

10:30 6 whites / 2 yoke omellete

13:00 200g steak / mixed veg / pineapple ring

15:00 2 scoops of whey / bcaa / 5 g glutemen

18:00 200g chicken in cassoral with veg / pineapple ring

20:00 200g chicken in cassoral with veg / pineapple ring

22:00 2 scoops of whey / peanut butter /


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thursday 14 th july

6:30 black coffee

7:30 30 min fast pace treadmill / 15 min cross trainer

8:30 50g oats / 2 scoops whey / bcaa / 1 g vit c / 5g glutemen / multi vits

10:30 200g chicken / 200g rice / veg

12:30 200g chicken / veg

14:00 jack3d

back / bis /

post shake / banana

17:00 200g steak / 30 g oats with grounded almonds / tea spon natural p/nut butter

19:30 6 whites / 2 yoke omallett

just ran out of protein poweder so have re ordered ...... willl have to have a chicken breast or a tin of tuna before bed


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> Thursday 14 th july
> 
> 6:30 black coffee
> 
> ...


Are we going to get your diet every day? If so I'm going to stop reading lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

No training for you today ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> wednesday 13th july ( low )
> 
> 6:30 black coffee
> 
> ...


Check mine out

7:00am- 100g oats with 2 scoops myprotein impact blend whey

This is where it goes down hill....

9am- sausage baguette

11am chicken wings with rice

1pm roast chicken and gravy baguette

I'm thinking this evening may consists of a mcdonalds before 2 clients then football.

Anyone would think I'm making up for months of dieting


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yes mate of to train now ....... and as for the posting the diet yes ...... ure be sadley missed:tongue:

that diet is lush ......mmmmm...lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i think its good to keep your diet posted in here even if it is the same just is good to document it


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> i think its good to keep your diet posted in here even if it is the same just is good to document it


thanks for that


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Anytime


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

back and tris

felt really tired recently think its down to the superdrol sides ......... todays session

Lait pulldown machine ( starts narrow / finishes wide )

seated row machine

close grip pulldown

bent over row

tricep rope pulldown

seated dip machine

tricep extensions

tricep push down ( solid v bar )

10 min fast walk ( warm down )


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

few more pics ........

Meeting with prep guy sunday evening......to review diet .


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so my prep guy wants me to switch from carb cycling for the next 4 weeks to a set diet ....as i was losing better when i was on a set diet ...... will switch back to cycling for the last 4 weeks but with lower amounts and more fish in my diet .

( 6.00 ) glutemine , bcaa, vit c , multi-vits , black coffee / morning cardio 45 min

( 8.00 ) 6 egg whites / 2 yoke ........./ 50g oats / sultanas/

( 10.00 ) 200g chicken / 75g brown rice / veg / almonds (6) / pinapple ring

( 12.00 ) same as 10.00 meal

( 14.00 ) pre - workout drink jack - 3d

train / 20 min cardio

( 16.00 ) 2 x whey / banana / bcaa/ glutemine / multi vits

( 18.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / 75g brown rice / almonds (6) / pineapple ring

( 20.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / veg / almounds (6)

( 22.00 ) 2 x whey / glutemine /multi-vits /almounds (6)


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

few more pics from today


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Lookin well mate keep up the good work.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

steviethe spark said:


> Lookin well mate keep up the good work.


cheers mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking awesome bud, I would recommend getting someone to help you with your posing, you can look even better with perfecting the posing


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep that starts in the last 4 weeks mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Agree with what J said, posing is vital I messed mine up waiting too late then not having energy to practice, can never be too soon but can always be too late mate 

Looking good. Light isn't as good for legs there for some reason they look much better on last pics


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah i agree but had just trained them though so probably still a bit pumped reason for no cuts . ( i hope)


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good leg session today

squats

leg ext

lunges

leg press

hamstring curl

standing hamstring curl

stiff leg dead lifts

calf raises ( on the leg press)

seated calf press

seated calf raises

new diet seems like its working im still looking learner each week .....but did but on 2 lbs in the last 2 weeks ....not panicing just yet


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Look very good m8 an considerin your limited on press your pecs are awesome


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate i managed to salvage them ...lol ...... think the incline smith is enough if i blast it first thing and heavy


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

current pic of today


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking awesome!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

MrLong said:


> Looking awesome!


thanks mate


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

smithy26 said:


> current pic of today


Is that your pink bra hanging up behind you?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

it can be, if u want it to be ;-)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

smithy26 said:


> it can be, if u want it to be ;-)


That's the best offer I've had in a while


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

first time ive been called a " best offer ".........lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How is the midsection looking mate? Hard to tell progress from just one pic.

What does your prep dude say?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

we changed the diet last week , ive just lost 4 lbs in the last 10 days so the diet and the extra bit of cardio is helping. im currently 13 st , prep guy is happy as we have 7 weeks till the lymington spar show which looks like the one il be doing. Im training with prep guy Sunday evening so he can have a proper look at me then

midsection seems to be my worse area for fat loss.....still holding far to much on lower abs and sides, top abs are coming through nicely


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

few pics of tonight , will weigh my self in the morning


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Looking fvcking good fella


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

you look great in the pics bro, take care with the wrists and im sure you'll win a few comps! great shape, diet and training schedule!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers lads just weighted my self currently 12 st 13


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

update

diet is going well ....... havent seen prep guy for a while due to his hours he works. Show date is just under 6 weeks away 18 /09 , diet will change next week depending on my weight on saturday morning .

Off to train shoulders / delts in a bit , and have completed my 45 min cardio this morning at 6.30

Due to start clen next week and just got some hydrocut fat burners through the post that ive started today.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

what is your weight in KG


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

82.5 kg roughy at the moment


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Could be worth looking at doing the intermediate under 80's. I think you would do well at that


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done mate! Looking sharp.


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

looking good mate, best of luck to you


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

that is an option either way i will make both classes if im under 79 kg


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers lads


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

looking much better now mate, coming in nicely even abs looking decent now nice work


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Chris, dont know about the clen and hydrocuts matey, you've got 6 weeks left and your looking spot on, clen has a habit of burning muscle away and you seem to be doing okay without!

Keep it up dude!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok mate noted il chat with my guy about that ...... clen i got free .... but the fat burnners he wanted me on

cheers for the encouragement lads


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Chris, dont know about the clen and hydrocuts matey, you've got 6 weeks left and your looking spot on, clen has a habit of burning muscle away and you seem to be doing okay without!
> 
> Keep it up dude!


You sure Magic. I was under the impression that clen has great anti catabolic effects and that it has been advised to ran post cycle for this reason???


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You sure Magic. I was under the impression that clen has great anti catabolic effects and that it has been advised to ran post cycle for this reason???


as far as im aware on other mammals it has been proven anti catabolic but not sure if any such studies exist to show it anti catabolic for humas, it is a general theory that clen can be catabolic but i havent personally seen this and based on the studies on other mammals i would imagine its anti catabolic


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its a thermogenic. It increases the rate at which body fat is metabolised. When there is low BF where do you think with a raised BMR the body gets its fuel?

Its not hard to see. Yup I've seen studies to suggest otherwise in rats, but in athletes sub 10% its a different ball game. If you have tonnes of muscle to spare then its not so much of an issue to lose a few pounds, so you can take it to get those last little layers of fat, but if you have time to lose the fat in other ways, i'd use them.

The best anti catabolic remedy is Test, and fcuk loads of it 

I think you're assuming in a normal body, it does increase body fat ingestion, so when there is a lot of body it will attack it (when in normal areobic exercise it would break down muscle and fat - over 75% max HR) and leave the muscle, hence anti catabolic.

I'm going by experience, I used to often get ready for shows a few weeks early and once (pre brits 2008) I used clen to try and get mega lean, and lost a lot of muscle.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Its a thermogenic. It increases the rate at which body fat is metabolised. When there is low BF where do you think with a raised BMR the body gets its fuel?
> 
> Its not hard to see. Yup I've seen studies to suggest otherwise in rats, but in athletes sub 10% its a different ball game. If you have tonnes of muscle to spare then its not so much of an issue to lose a few pounds, so you can take it to get those last little layers of fat, but if you have time to lose the fat in other ways, i'd use them.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I find I actually lose a bit of muscle which is why I stick to t3 at 50mcgs, used high dose up to Bedford ukbff and lost muscle. Not purely down to clen but I feel it played a big part. My comment above was based on info I had read although I believe against that info from experience.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

T3 I do prefere, I find I can eat more food and still lose weight as it increases my BMR a lot more. 50mcg was also my prefered dose, not too much - just enough to give you a kick up the ass


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> T3 I do prefere, I find I can eat more food and still lose weight as it increases my BMR a lot more. 50mcg was also my prefered dose, not too much - just enough to give you a kick up the ass


I have gone as high as 150mcg but found it didnt do much extra and that was borderline max to what I should be taking for my bodyweight so don't think I'll bother with high doses again


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

can u explain wot t3 is mate and wot dosage is 50 mcg .....ie how many tabs is that ...... prep guy has mentioned them to me


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

T3 is thyroid medication. Normally 25mcg per tab. But that depends on make.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

now then bud, just ahving a read through this.

dont bother with any of the clens, t3 or anything else like that, you havent needed it up till now, you dont need it for the last run in. too many people stick far too many meds into show prep, when in reality the actual effect they have on RMR is tiny. all they do is make comp prep unhealthyer than it needs to be.

and before anyone asks, ive done it both ways, and the difference was tiny, apart from i feel much better when NOT using.

your the same height as me bud, and look to be carrying a good amount of muscle, see you on stage at the finals if you qualify!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers dazc ....... lets hope so ..... good luck to .

And lee il be trainning thursday if u wana go in the evening mate .


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

Yep i will be there about 6.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok il come with you again if thats ok buddy


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

WhySoSerious said:


> Could be worth looking at doing the intermediate under 80's. I think you would do well at that


only problem with that il be up against guys 5 ft 2 and 6 ft wide ..........lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> only problem with that il be up against guys 5 ft 2 and 6 ft wide ..........lol


The guy who beat my mate at Bedford was taller and slimmer. Judges aren't always looking for a bulldog


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

true ..... gota love a bulldog though


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> true ..... gota love a bulldog though


Nooooo bulldogs keep me from winning things as I'm 5ft 10 but only 96kg off season


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Back and arms today

exercises

lait pull ups

lait pulldown (wide)

lait pull down (narrow)

bent over rows

seated row

hammer curls

rope pull down

bicept curl (bar)

over head ext

overhead bicept curl ( cable )

kick backs

diet so far

50g oats / sultanas / 6 white 2 yoke omellete

t5 / jack 3d/ vit c

back/ arms

2 x whey / glutemine / bcaa /

12 oz steak / jacket potatoe/ salade

200g chicken / 50g rice /veg/ almonds

45 min cardio

next meals will be

3 x fish fillets / veg/ almonds

same

2 x whey / scoop of p/nut butter

couple of pics after trainning


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thosde look the best pics you have taken so far much better lighting, if I was you I would get them in the changing room each time for better comparison on progress mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

il try mate ...... its my mates i phone ....only see him now and then in there


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok update

My prep guy has tweeked my diet slightly , nothing major ..... obviously we are getting closer to the show now so we need to keep an eye on things a lot closer , il being seeing him 3 times a week at least running up to the show . Cardio has been uped .

diet

( 5.45 ) glutemine , bcaa, vit c , multi-vits , black coffee , T5

( 6.30 ) 40 min cardio / post 3 x hydro cuts

( 8.00 ) 6 egg whites + 2 yoke scrambled / 50g oats in water / sultanas

( 10.00 ) 200g chicken / 75g brown rice / veg / almonds (6)

( 12.00 ) same as 10.00 meal

( 13.30 ) pre workout drink- jack - 3d + T5

(14.00 ) train ( 30 min cardio )

( 16.00 ) post workout -2 x whey / bcaa/ glutemine / multi vits

( 18.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / veg / almonds (6)

( 19.30 ) 3 x hydro cuts

( 20.00 ) 200g steak / veg / almonds (6)

( 22.00 ) 2 x whey / glutemine /multi-vits /almonds (6)

supplements

90+ whey ------------ nutrisport

vit c ------------- my protein

bcaa ----- ----------- my protein

l-glutamine ----------- my protein

multi vits -------------- my protein

Jack - 3d -------------- usp lab

hydrocuts -------------- muscle tech


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> ok update
> 
> My prep guy has tweeked my diet slightly , nothing major ..... obviously we are getting closer to the show now so we need to keep an eye on things a lot closer , il being seeing him 3 times a week at least running up to the show . Cardio has been uped .
> 
> ...


Looking big dude, strong focus on conditioning now I would say though, what has your prep guy said about getting the body fat to where it needs to be?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

he will be seeing me more ofen so carbs may be altered , we may introduce clen at 4 weeks out , and like i said the cardio has been upped , cheat meal has changed to a clean cheat to. My main goal from day one is to get 2 shows before the british under my belt to try and qualify ..... just for experience,so we do have a few shows to play with , but leamington spa is the objective.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like clen personally but some people love it. Would it be at 4 weeks out but just for 2 weeks?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i think he said 2 a day for 2 days then 2 days off.......and so on for the last 4 weeks...... so in theory yes

any advice people wana throw in then feel free


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

weight today is 12 st 11....................... 2lbs loss


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

sunday 14 th 2011

thought id do a few pics day after my cheat meat Saturday night.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

That side chest pose still doesn't look right to me bud. Dunno if anyone else agrees?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> That side chest pose still doesn't look right to me bud. Dunno if anyone else agrees?


Seems like chest and shoulders are tight and scrunching chest up rather than displaying it fully, I have the same problem been doing loads of stretching and trigger point stuff on shoulders and chest and is improving now.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

will be starting posing practice hopefully this week ..........agreed still doesnt look right though


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck with the rest of your prep looking big at your weight, Im thinking of doing a classic class next year but gotta get down to 74kg!

What are some of your measurements? (chest, arms, legs etc)


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

my upper body is alot better then legs i admit but think i have managed to get them looking half decent ........ my arms cold 17" and 18" pumped..... chest is 44" and legs are just over 25 " although havent measured them for a while ..... hope ure trainning comes along and u get to have a go to mate.......... its tough getting ure head around the weight drop i no .


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm have similar measurements only my arms are smaller, they won't grow! Keep updating !


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so today was supose to be the first day of the higher cardio and the new tweeked diet , i woke up with a chest infection this morning and feel like crap. Managed 40 min cross trainner at 6 this morning , trainned shoulders and delts at 2 oclock , as for the extra 30 min cardio i got 5 min into it i was heavy breathing and felt like i was gona pass out, so i went home and ate my next meal and went straight to bed, sipping beachams. I tend to get this every year hopefully will be cleared up by thursday.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

woke this morning felt a bit better ....... had an extra 30 g of oats last night just because i was feeling so drainned at 7 oclock and needed some extra energy. Woke at 6 and had my usual vits went straight to the gym and did 50 min cross trainner , should of done 40 but the extra oats made me feel guilty ...lol.

will train quads and calfs and abs today at 2 ish so hopefully looking for a good session.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

45 min cardio done pre meal 1 ........ still feeling rough today will try and train later today maybe back and arms depnding on how i feel


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

friday

50 min cardio completed ....will be seeing prep guy later this morning , back to the gym at 12ish for hams and calfs and some abs, plus extra 20 min cardio. Will weigh myself in the morning and post a few more pics up over the w/e of my progress. Have seen a difference this week my abs are showing alot more and my veins are coming out more in my back legs and chest. Hope to be 12 st 9 ......... if all goes to plan


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! How did the meeting with the prep dude go?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

OJay said:


> Nice! How did the meeting with the prep dude go?


im seeing him today mate at 12 ish before i train, will let you no later mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so my weight today was + 1 lbs , i was expecting this due to the amount of cough and chest medicine ive stuck down my throat this week along with a few extra carbs to get me through the day.

Bit disapointed as getting up ill to do 45 min cardio every morning has been a task.

Im feeling better the past day or so but still have a bit of an infection.

few pics of last night .....light was crap but il try and get some more taken at the gym this week.

4 weeks out as of sunday


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best Smithy looking excellent in your pics lots of thick muscle and condition coming through nicely..


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Just had a read mate and your coming on very well! seems like you got the diet and cardio spot on! big well done for recovering after such an injury!!!! just back to it after hving back issues but seeing transformations like this gives me the drive to get on track for my next comp!! keep up the good work fella...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers clarky .....

cheers steve too. Its been a good learning curve doing this!!!!! injuries are a pain .....but shows when u get ure head round something that u really wana do u can achieve most things ..... good luck with ure trainning at recovery mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot a boll **ks day. Tyre ( motorbike )went on the motorway sat in the rain for RAC with a chest infection for 1 hr 45 min, missed my training session and missed my meeting with prep guy, missed meal 3 and 4 and then got trailered to a the garage where i was raped of 50 quid.

craming food as we speak.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Great, your doing same show and class as me LOL i give up, i'm off to Maccy d's LOL


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cool see u there hopefully, i have to make the weight first lol


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

You may aswel do the under 80's inter


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

think id have a better chance at the classics


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Try bending your left leg a little more m8 you'll sit deeper and look thicker, It'll feel awkward at 1st.

keep it up though m8 lookin good.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

my left is slightly smaller than my right due to football i think .....doing extra sets on the left to bring it up to scratch


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> my left is slightly smaller than my right due to football i think .....doing extra sets on the left to bring it up to scratch[/
> 
> I couldnt see that from ye pic m8, but you said in your previous post your side chest pose was slightly off if you try this i think it will def. help


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

oh ok ure on about the side pose cool il give it a go mate ta


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking good mate have you got anyway of doing more compulsories when practicing ? Back shots seem to tell progress a lot more

Gutted with the tire but it's happened now can't change past just laugh at the experience and get on with it, I'm sure loads have gone through worse whilst prepping


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah just a pain in the a** , really neeed the cash at the mo and this didnt help any way .....less moaning and back on with things.

40 min cardio done this morning ......... off to do chest and arms tonight , hopefully see prep guy tonight but he has gone to the dorchester show so depends on wot time he gets back.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> yeah just a pain in the a** , really neeed the cash at the mo and this didnt help any way .....less moaning and back on with things.
> 
> 40 min cardio done this morning ......... off to do chest and arms tonight , hopefully see prep guy tonight but he has gone to the dorchester show so depends on wot time he gets back.


Sorry mate, forgot whether you said which show you were doing?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

leamington spa hopefully ...... 4 weeks today


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

On that chest pose try pulling your back arm in tight against the chest, take a bit more of a dip on your knees and tighten up the legs always


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i think i tend to drop the right shoulder to show the trap off..... i tend to think the judges are below u so u need to lean that way.... i take it my shoulders should be paralle


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> i think i tend to drop the right shoulder to show the trap off..... i tend to think the judges are below u so u need to lean that way.... i take it my shoulders should be paralle


Almost parallel shoulders was how I was taught. Chest twisting and torso remaining in the original direction. Also try taking the hand from the arm furthest away and and grabbing under the wrist of the other arm and squeeze tight


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Like this


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

and this ....boom


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

He had such amazing delts! Si underrated


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

he had amazing everything ...........


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good traps and delts workout today plus all cardio done

6.00 oclock : 50 min cross trainner

14.00 trainned shoulders

Standing shrugs (bar)

seated shrugs (dumbell)

shoulder press ( smith)

shoulder press ( hammer grip ) on machine

front delt raises

standing delt raises

rear delt machine

bent over rear delt raises

20 min incline treadmill

Illness has cleared up alot , chest infection has nearly gone .....feeling much better this week and waking up fresh each morning .


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

How you feeling fella, it's killing me now this diet, just cant wait to get up there now.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

its going ok .....these last weeks are gona be the worse to come though, as my prep guy said i will hate him very soon ...lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Prep is hate love throughout lol  the grind is on and as I said to mr E in his thread you should notice changes daily now which make the prep worthwhile and exciting 

Glad to see cold cleared up and fitness back no more chomping on cough sweets


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol yeah ...... ive been told to start the clen today ...... have u used it ureself ojay bit wary of muscle loss as the others have said though ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> lol yeah ...... ive been told to start the clen today ...... have u used it ureself ojay bit wary of muscle loss as the others have said though ?


I love clen was using it for two weeks then thermo lipid stack for a week love it, does wonders for my asthma too I'd run it all time if I could

Gonna try and get ketitofen in now to run for longer period as even since running stopped diet stayed same and just dont look or feel as lean since last weds!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

oh ok so u didnt notice any muscle loss ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As of yet strength stayed the same or increased, so not that I know of

Running along a cruise of sus 250mg every 10days


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> I love clen was using it for two weeks then thermo lipid stack for a week love it, does wonders for my asthma too I'd run it all time if I could
> 
> Gonna try and get ketitofen in now to run for longer period as even since running stopped diet stayed same and just dont look or feel as lean since last weds!


Ketitofen does not stop all the possible side effects of running clen longer. I would never reccomend more than 2 weeks on/2 weeks off. This is plenty anyway if the diet is right


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

never used Clen


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Ketitofen does not stop all the possible side effects of running clen longer. I would never reccomend more than 2 weeks on/2 weeks off. This is plenty anyway if the diet is right


Exactly there isn't any point in keeping pumping the body with drugs to counter sides of other drugs best to let the body recover on it's own

It would be good to know the difference that ketotifen adds into clen use from experience and that is why I have ordered some so I can then put in a lower dose of clen and know more for when I comp diet next year.

What are your experiences Jason? You put it in show prep didn't you?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hes been banned .......... thats one less person to help me ffs


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Who Jason?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

today looks like this :

7.00 5g glutemine / 1g vit c / 5g jack 3d

7.45 50 min cardio done

9.00 6 egg whites , 2 yoke / 50 g oats and sultanas with cinemon / black coffee / clenbuterol

11.30 200g turkey / 50 g brown rice / teaspoon p/nut butter

13.30 3 x hydro cuts / t5

2.00  train : hamstrings and abs ~+ 20 min cardio

pwo 2 x whey scoops / 7.5g of bcaa / 5g glutemine

16.30 same as 11.30 / almonds

18.00 3 x hydro cuts

18.30 3 x fish fillets / green beans / almonds

20.30 2 x steak burgers / green beans / almonds

22.30 2 x whey / 7.5g bcaa / 5g glutemine


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's hydro cuts mate?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

fat burners mate from muscle tech


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi buddy u looking really good mate, good luck mate..


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate ...... not long now .....


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

few pics post workout today


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> fat burners mate from muscle tech


Ahh hydroxycut  they hydro hardcore? Pro series?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yes mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

sorry hardcore mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know what the difference but may look into it and trial the pro series and run a log.

Looking good in the pics apart from honestly, lower back looks like it's holding a bit of fat. And side chest IMO could be rotated a bit more to expose more of the chest just giving my honest feedback hope don't take it wrong mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking gd. How many weeks out are u??

Been reading for a while as doing classics myself in Leeds.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

none taken ojay ..... thats the whole point of the jornal mate , my whole lower midrift seems to be the last places for losing fat ..... but ive seen a big difference from week to week , so im hoping 3 more weeks will be enough.

hilly 18th sept leamington spa ........hopefully but can do any of the last few shows. just over 3 weeks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's the last place for me too ive never seemingly had that crazy Xmas tree some get, have had to work on my back development loads so all going well will be there next time 

Has hydroxycut hardcore got yohimbine in? If not maybe worthwhile adding that before morning cardio to hit those stubborn fat deposits


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

no it hasnt mate ....... i will look into yohimbine cheers


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking ace smithy, been a fine read through your prep journey this morning, Ive been thinking of entering a classic show myself but after seeing the traps and chest on you I think best not lol

Really coming along mate, most muscular is awesome, im sure the final few weeks is where the abs will really start to pop out.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate yeah i hope so ..... its a learning curve this and the more times u do it , the more u get to no whot ure body adapts best to , hence why i started my diet ages ago .Would like to be learner at this point but hey i will knuckle down for the last 3 weeks and go for it , along with the water that needs to come off im hoping il be ok.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

had a phone chat today with prep guy and sent a few pics , he may decide to put me in the under 80 inters , we will decide the week of the show. weighed in at 12 st 9 today


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking great and fingers crossed for a win! From one Southampton boy to another!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

luther1 said:


> Looking great and fingers crossed for a win! From one Southampton boy to another!


cheers mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

few pics of tonight.......weighed in at 12 st 9........ conditioning hasn't changed much. Training chest and arms with prep guy tomorrow and gona start some posing practice too along with a diet review.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking slightly better however still holding quite a bit on lower abs they seem to be the bitch area

Legs look better getting more defined, the lower you can bend the leg on the side chest may allow the hamstring to pop out more

Also posing practice morning and night will bring out more cuts it's real hard work I know some people who skip cardio and do 20monites posing and are dripping at the end


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I would suggest also on the side chest to really dig that trailing leg into the front hamstring to squeeze it out. As if when you were you and you pretend to have big biceps by pushing your finger behind them ... You know you done it don't dent it


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cool to be honest mate the pose is just for the journal pic ........ until i have been shown by my mate its gona be wrong every time ......lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Trainned chest and arms with prep guy today ........ hes happy with my size but thought id have leaned out a bit more , put this down being ill for the past 2 weeks. The weight catorgry and show may now alter due to this. So any one of the leamington spa , birmingham or leeds are on the table...... to be honest this doesnt really bother me as id rather go on looking my best then go on half hearted. My diet has changed today and switched to carb cycling again and my cardio upped to two 45 min sessions, being my first show i expected to have a few blips on the way so its all good . Went through the mandatory poses today which left me sweating my a** off , and il be doing 20 min practice every night and going through with prep guy every sunday till show.

cheat meal : every saturday night im allowed a steak with salad and sweet potatoe meal + pint of water .mmmmmmmm yum

diet now (high)

( 5.45 ) 5g glutemine , 5g bcaa, 1g vit c , multi-vits , T5

( 6.30 ) 45 min cardio / post 3 x hydro cuts

( 8.00 ) 6 egg whites + 2 yoke scrambled / 75g oats in water

( 10.00 ) 200g chicken / 75g brown rice / almonds (6)

( 12.00 ) same as 10.00 meal

( 13.30 ) T5

(14.00 ) train ( 5g bcaa whilst trainning ) ( 45 min cardio )

( 15.30 ) post workout -2 x whey / 5g glutemine / multi vits

(17.30 ) 3 x hydro cuts

( 18.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / veg

( 20.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / veg

( 22.00 ) 2 x whey / glutemine /multi-vits /almonds (6)

monday ---------- high --------150 g carbs

tuesday -----------med---------100 g carbs

wednesday------- low ----------50 g carbs

thursday ----------high

friday - ------------low

saturday---------- high

sunday ----------- med


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ur 200g of rice is that cooked or dry ???



smithy26 said:


> Hope to compete in the ukbff welsh or/and leamington spa. Currently 13 st 3 ...... need to be 12 st 6 at 175 cm tall. ( 5 ft 8 )
> 
> Have so far lost 18lbs. Currently carb cycling with high days at 200g, medium at 100g, and low at 50g each week will assess the weight loss and tweek accordingly regarding wot days are which.
> 
> ...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

at that time mate it was cooked , i was using the microwave 200g bags


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

do u write it down as all cooked weights i.e. ur last post saying 75g of brown rice ?? cooked or dry


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

75 g of raw brown rice is roughy 50 g carbs mate ...... this is how i measure it out . The first diet was done for me just to make it easy and i was told to buy the pre packed bags.

so high day is 150 g of carbs . so 2 x 75g of brown rice and 1 x 75g of oats roughly equals 150g

med day is 100 g of carbs . so 1 x 75g of brown rice and 1 x 75g of oats roughly equals 100g

low day is 50 g of carbs . so 1 x 75 g of oats roughly equals 50 g


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

brilliant many thanks



smithy26 said:


> 75 g of raw brown rice is roughy 50 g carbs mate ...... this is how i measure it out . The first diet was done for me just to make it easy and i was told to by the pre packed bags.
> 
> so high day is 150 g of carbs . so 2 x 75g of brown rice and 1 x 75g of oats roughly equals 150g
> 
> ...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cardio done at 8.30 today ...... trainned shoulders this afternoon and another 45 min cardio post work out . Starting to feel alot better now and geting my focus back . Gona work my ass off now for the next 4 weeks , and hope to bring a decent package to the stage in 4 weeks , fingers crossed .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Oi when did you lose focus?! Pull it together you've done the hard part  you're well on the way there now


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

fingers officially crossed!! i got a couple of questions for ya mate?? did u start carb cycling at 150 on a high day or did u do more than that at the start and slowly drop it!!! same question regarding cardio!!



smithy26 said:


> cardio done at 8.30 today ...... trainned shoulders this afternoon and another 45 min cardio post work out . Starting to feel alot better now and geting my focus back . Gona work my ass off now for the next 4 weeks , and hope to bring a decent package to the stage in 4 weeks , fingers crossed .


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just read through your thread smithy and I really enjoyed it mate, well done for pickin yourself up after your injury and to get where you are now is a great achievement. Good luck with the show, your looking really good pal.

Joe


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

OJay said:


> Oi when did you lose focus?! Pull it together you've done the hard part  you're well on the way there now


well to be honest the illness got to me a bit ....... and my diet strayed and my post cardio wasnt getting done to best it could be ....but thats all done now and its all in the past mate ...... cheers for ure continueous encouragement its appreciated.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

jamiedilk said:


> fingers officially crossed!! i got a couple of questions for ya mate?? did u start carb cycling at 150 on a high day or did u do more than that at the start and slowly drop it!!! same question regarding cardio!!


my diet has changed mate from cycling to a set carb diet ..... every time its changed ive posted it on here. My prep guy has been playing around with it as i started my diet in march. To start off i was just on 200g of carbs a day but clean carbs , just oats and rice and potatoes. As soon as the weight stopped dropping the diet was changed to cycling. 200g high , 150g med . 100g low. I then went to just 150 g a day all week when the weight wasnt coming off. Im now on 150 g high , 100g med , 50g low no doubt the last few weeks il be 50 g a day all week then mybe even lower the last week we will see. Cardio is the same hes just added extra min here and there , and post workout and first thing in the morning


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

many thanks


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Joe1961 said:


> Just read through your thread smithy and I really enjoyed it mate, well done for pickin yourself up after your injury and to get where you are now is a great achievement. Good luck with the show, your looking really good pal.
> 
> Joe


Cheers joe ...... i am very happy with wot ive achieved so far ..... just trying to reach the finish line now .....lol thanks for reading mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> well to be honest the illness got to me a bit ....... and my diet strayed and my post cardio wasnt getting done to best it could be ....but thats all done now and its all in the past mate ...... cheers for ure continueous encouragement its appreciated.


When you've done a show prep you will know you need to have a kick up the **** sometimes  can't change the past just mould the future so no more excuses bud


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yes boss .......lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

is missing his morning sultanas already................. dam u


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Had a good sesson today , morning cardio was good 25 min fast treadmill walk and 20 min cross trainer, went back and trained quads and calfs today , the lower carbs is hitting me and i felt pretty drained today.

5 x 20 leg extensions

lunges with 10kg kettles

front squats 4 x 15

leg press 4 x 15

calf raises on legpress machine 3 x 20

calf raises seated 3 x 20

seated calf press 3 x 20

finished on 45 min medium pace treadmill walk

diet medium carbs = 100g

( 5.45 ) 5g glutemine , 5g bcaa, 1g vit c , multi-vits , T5

( 6.30 ) 45 min cardio / post 3 x hydro cuts

( 8.00 ) 6 egg whites + 2 yoke scrambled / 75g oats in water

( 10.00 ) 200g chicken / 35g brown rice / almonds (6)

( 12.00 ) same as 10.00

( 13.30 ) T5

(14.00 ) train ( 5g bcaa whilst trainning ) quads and calfs ( 45 min cardio )

( 15.30 ) post workout -2 x whey / 5g glutemine / multi vits

(17.30 ) 3 x hydro cuts

( 18.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / veg

( 20.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / veg

( 02.00 ) 2 x whey / glutemine /multi-vits /almonds (6)

Starting to find im waking during the night starving , so my final shake of the day im holding back now till i wake at 2 ish , this has made me feel less hungry in the morning and has avoided stomach cramps.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cardio done at 6.30 . 25 min fast walk + 20 min cross trainner. Back to the gym for back and arms. 45 min fast walk post cardio.

wide lait pulldown

seated row

narrow pulldown

rope bicep curl

rope tricep push down

hammers

v bar push down

seated bicept machine

seated dip machine

diet low = 50g carbs

( 5.45 ) 5g glutemine , 5g bcaa, 1g vit c , multi-vits , T5 , 2 x clenbuterol

( 6.30 ) 45 min cardio / post 3 x hydro cuts

( 8.00 ) 6 egg whites + 2 yoke scrambled / 50g oats in water

( 10.00 ) 200g chicken / almonds (6)

( 12.00 ) 200g chicken / 25 g oats in water

( 13.30 ) T5

(14.00 ) train ( 5g bcaa whilst trainning ) back + arms ( 45 min cardio )

( 15.30 ) post workout -2 x whey / 5g glutemine / multi vits

(17.30 ) 3 x hydro cuts

( 18.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / salad

( 20.00 ) 3 x fish fillets / salad

( 22.00 ) 2 x whey / glutemine /multi-vits /almonds (6)

Few pics after trainning today , getting leaner slowly still unhappy with cuts in my legs though


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Body fat seems to have dropped off pretty steadily and you have kept the mass, if you can just blitz a few more pounds off you will be looking great. You are still dipping your arm a lot on the chest pose btw.

How long til show?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ahhh ure back .......lol . right either leamington spar on the 18th sep or birmingham 25th sep , depending on condition mate, posing im practising at the mo mate it will get better


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking a little leaner, hard to tell difference from last pics as they were in diff lighting but the ones before that were here much better.

Lower back seems to be last place to lean out, abs are coming through majorly popping now


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers ojay ..... think in 3 weeks im hoping to drop 5 - 6 lbs....... should hopefully be enough .....weigh my self saturday morning


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

IMO bud I would go with the latter, will give you a chance to be in tip top condition, you have a lot of size so in best condition you will smash it


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

oh if i can lose more mate i will obviously ...... just going on wot ive lost so far ...... i expect extra cardio will be added last 2 weeks and lower carbs any way


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> oh if i can lose more mate i will obviously ...... just going on wot ive lost so far ...... i expect extra cardio will be added last 2 weeks and lower carbs any way


have you been advised to lower carbs AND up cardio in the last 2 weeks? as this could leave you quite flat. i would go one way or the other, people have different opinions on which way to follow but i think its all down to what works for you, for me i have found its better to fuel the body and burn the fat


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cardio has increased in the last week , and switched to carb cycling / 150g / 100g / 50g ...... this could be enough any way as i dont think i can do any more cardio at the moment .


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah dont overdo it, from experience i also didnt find carb loading good either, found it better to stay steady on carbs and then the few days before when you stop exercising will act as a carb load as you are not burning those extra cals


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i take it u carb load on the day though ? after weigh in ? and wot do u use ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> i take it u carb load on the day though ? after weigh in ? and wot do u use ?


i did carb load after weigh in at bedford but it backfired, i looked smoother. the best way to approach it is too look at your best before all that so no need to risk carb loading. Im only talking from what i have learnt, i learnt a lot from the uk amateur natty champ, my theory was its harder for them so if i follow some of their principles i cant go wrong.

i didnt follow they way he does thing for everything and the things i did follow worked well and the things i tried to do differently failed miserably. for example this year there was a lot of changes to diet cardio in the last few weeks which didnt entirely benefit. my house mate ofn the other hand did things very slowly and gently and didnt have to change mcuh last minute, in fact all he really did was dropped water the night before and it worked well for him.

So next year i will start dieting at the higher end of my carb cycle in jan ready for Bedford in June.

This way you leave nothing to last minute


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

in my avi that was the show before beford in which i didnt carb load and i think i look fuller than i did at bedford


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah u look good in ure avi mate .......... all depends wot my prep guy wants me to do on the day i supose


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Smithy you look good mate and remember its your first show plenty of time for those legs to come in still. My advice would be to listen to your prep guy and your prep guy only, head down and stick to the plan.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep will do mate ...... did u do the dorchester the other day ? and how u get on ?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

No mate im doing the Birmingham show its the week after your qualifier so hopefully see you at the finals.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looks like im doing the birmingham show instead mate depending on condition so may see u there


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

clarkey said:


> Smithy you look good mate and remember its your first show plenty of time for those legs to come in still. My advice would be to listen to your prep guy and your prep guy only, head down and stick to the plan.


good work undermining me! i was simply offering some advice based on the experience i have had recently being a newbie to competing as well.

Anyway smithy its like a lot of people say, you can never get it perfect on your first go, so you can work out what works well for you and what doesnt and thats how we improve.

I made loads of mistakes lol, BUT that does mean i know a lot of the wrong things for me so i can improve. you are looking very good for a first show anyway bud


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

dont worry mate i appreciate everyones input and will continue to ask questions and take them on board, dont think he was undermining u . Just when u start with a prep guy it best to listen to the one voice when putting everything in practice, cheers for comment and helping me out mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> dont worry mate i appreciate everyones input and will continue to ask questions and take them on board, dont think he was undermining u . Just when u start with a prep guy it best to listen to the one voice when putting everything in practice, cheers for comment and helping me out mate


yeah true, just go with it and see how you look and whether you are happy with it all, you will build a mass load of experience from it all believe me


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> good work undermining me! i was simply offering some advice based on the experience i have had recently being a newbie to competing as well.
> 
> Anyway smithy its like a lot of people say, you can never get it perfect on your first go, so you can work out what works well for you and what doesnt and thats how we improve.
> 
> I made loads of mistakes lol, BUT that does mean i know a lot of the wrong things for me so i can improve. you are looking very good for a first show anyway bud


Pmsl huh? undermining you?? my comment had nothing to do with you, you seem a little uptight... I was just advising Smithy to listen to his prep guy and his prep guy only. Ive seen so many guys who just start out (including myself in the past) listen to different people and in the end they get confused and end up messing up due to trying different things. The only person that Smithy should listen to is his prep guy that way if anything goes wrong he knows he has done all he can and followed the advise given. Also his prep guy obviously has a plan in place for him which should be followed.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right just come back from the hospital from a check up on my wrist and have been told i need an 8th operation , they have put me on the short list. I just told them to make it after november as i have competions to attend .......lol.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> right just come back from the hospital from a check up on my wrist and have been told i need an 8th operation , they have put me on the short list. I just told them to make it after november as i have competions to attend .......lol.


that sucks, is it worth risking a long term injury though mate? maybe just get one show out of the way and then have it sorted


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i cant injure it any more mate , this op is just to shave a picece of bone off so i can make a flat palm ......


----------



## VHarrison21 (Sep 2, 2011)

WhySoSerious = king


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Good pointless post Vinny, don't thread hijack bud


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Pmsl huh? undermining you?? my comment had nothing to do with you, you seem a little uptight... I was just advising Smithy to listen to his prep guy and his prep guy only. Ive seen so many guys who just start out (including myself in the past) listen to different people and in the end they get confused and end up messing up due to trying different things. The only person that Smithy should listen to is his prep guy that way if anything goes wrong he knows he has done all he can and followed the advise given. Also his prep guy obviously has a plan in place for him which should be followed.


I agree the most common thing I've seen and I'm sure we all do it is to listen to too many different views, follow the one prep guy and stick with the plan can easily get confused with everyone's experiences and opinions. Think I basically ****ed my mate off first prep saying 'but so and so said to do this and that' lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

update:

cardio has been upped now to 1 hr morning / 1 hr post trainning: will weigh myself again saturday morning

today

40 min fast walk / 20 min cross trainner at 6.00 will return at 2ish for same again

No weight trainning today as its my day off ..... went to wales yesyerday with prep guy as he was being prepped by james L, also bumped into to clarkey, which was also good to meet him. Trainned back / arms.

Also ordered my tan today which cost £48 squids.

Clen has been now stopped for 1 week then back on for final 2 weeks before show, 1 x t5 before each cardio session


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How are you finding the t5?

Also with the extra cardio, has your prep dude said upping this is because you may be behind condition wise? Or just to lose weight to hit the class limit?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As for tan, oh the joys of high prices make sure you get plenty on, if you think your tan is dark enough, add another couple coats they're the guidelines I followed and still wasn't the greatest depth in darkness

So many seem to get the tan slightly wrong or in my case wrong darkness then too much glaze it's a shame when the hard work has happened throughout and can't be displayed through lack of tan


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

t5 are fine mate ......... my prep guy wants me to do the under 80 int......... but he said if i relly wana do the classics then his advise would be to up the cardio to get in better condition, as the classics are based more around this. I would like to do the classics to be honest so the last 2 weeks i will up the cardio and see where it takes me .

My prep guy will be doing my tan for me on the day and leading up to the comp


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

any up to date pics bud?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

il take some friday or saturday mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

today

5.45 5g glutemen / 1g vit c / 5g bcaa / t5

6.30 40 min tread mill/ 20 min cross trainner

7.30 50g oats/cinemon + 6 whites, 2 yoke scrambled

10.00 200g turkey / veg / t/p almond p.butter

12.00 200g turkey / veg

13.00 t5

13.45 60 min treadmill

15.00 2 xscoops of whey / 5g bcaa/ 5g glutemine

16.30 (pub meal) half spit roast chiken / sweetcorn / pilau rice / soda water lime

19.00 3 x fish fillets / veg / 6x almonds

21.30 2 x whey / 5g glutemine / 5g bcaa / t.p almond p.butter


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

what sort of macros does that work out at mate doesnt seem much fat or carbs in there?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

low carb day mate 50g ...... protein 300g , fats he lowered to just 3 meals


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

that really doesn't seem much food at all very low fats i'd be questioning the need for that low fat when carbs are that low

are you still strong in the gym and losing fat rather than muscle?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i havent lost any thing as far as im aware mate........ and im gettting leaner but not losing the weight ...... which is perfect but i wana do the classics so i need to shift it. I will learn more weigh day on saturday morning

dont forget im cycling carbs so il be back to 150 g tomos


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good point, just ive seen with carb cycling people would then cycle their fats also, so you are carb/calorie cycling in the long run

if the actual weight isn't shifting but the fat is then i would not try and adjust things, it is your first show go with the weight you fit in the best condition that you are in on the day maybe?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

im gona aim for 79 kg .......... this will get me in both classics and under 80s int......... but i think to be competitive in the classics i may have to be round the 76 - 77 kg, so on the day we will decide


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

today high ~(150g carbs)

7.30 50g oats/cinemon / 2 whey / 5g glutemen / 5g bcaa

9.30 40g oats/cinemon / 10g almond butter

9.45 3 x hydro cuts

10.00 trainned legs / 60 min treadnmill

12.30 2 whey / 5g glutemen / 5g bcaa

13.30 200g chicken 40g brown rice

15.00 3 x hydro cuts

15.30 200g chicken 40g brown rice

17.30 3 x fish fillets / veg / 6x almonds

18.30 t5 /vit c

19.00 60 min treadmill

20.30 3 x fish fillets / veg / 6x almonds

10.30 2 scoops casein whey / choc orange flavour ( cant wait to try ) / 5g bcaa / 5g glutemin

Today i cut back on some rice and added a small extra oat meal in before i trainned legs today just for an extra boost, as the extra cardio is hammering my legs and there getting a bit tired


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

smithy26 said:


> today high ~(150g carbs)
> 
> 7.30 50g oats/cinemon / 2 whey / 5g glutemen / 5g bcaa
> 
> ...


Must be said that when I do my 60 mins of cardio in the morning I remind my self that there are people who do 2 hours of cardio a day (note example above:rolleyes: :thumbup1: ). So you're pushing me along without knowing it!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Avena said:


> Must be said that when I do my 60 mins of cardio in the morning I remind my self that there are people who do 2 hours of cardio a day (note example above:rolleyes: :thumbup1: ). So you're pushing me along without knowing it!


lol glad im helping ......... cant wait for it all to be over with though, to be honest after the first 20 min its all kind of a blur


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

today low carb

6.00 5g glutemine / 5g bcaa / vit c / t5

6.30 60 min treadmill

8.00 40g oats / cinemon / chopped almonds / 2 x scoops whey

10.00 6 egg whites / 2 yokes scrambled / 100g chicken

12.30 200g chicken / 30g brown rice/ tablespoon almond butter

14.30 3 x hydro cuts

15.00 3 x fish fillets / green beans

17.30 3 x hydro cuts

18.00 half chicken

20.00 half chicken

21.15 45 min cardio

22.00 2 x caisen whey / almonds / 5g bcaa / 5g glutemine

pic of today excuse the light and the stupid face, will weigh my self first thing in the morning ........... if im not 12 st 9 or below il be very disapointed .....lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

That body fat is falling off bud, gutted I can't come see you compete, it's a bit far, I'm hoping to persuade the mrs to take a days holiday for stars of tomorrow in November. Are you going to that?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah i may do the show mate ...... my prep guy is doing it see if i can handle the extra dieting. Most defo be watching


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You are leaning out crazily regardless of the weight on the scales mate good work the cycling is obviously having the right effect


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers ojay........ must admit ive felt pretty good this week......bloody drained from all the cardio but the pics dont really do me justice. I had a big cheat last saturday at my mates wedding which made me feel guilty as hell but think it kick started my metabolism big time , seen the biggest change this week


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumb :weigh day

last sunday i was 13 st 0 after the big cheat meal saturday night.

Today 12 st 9 ......... very happy with progress another 10 days of the same and be well on track:bounce:

I will low carb today up to my cheat meal......... only having steak burgers , salad , wholemeal rolls tonight maybe a desert . will be back on cardio at 6.00 Sunday morning. This will be my last cheat before the show now. Although not really a bad cheat to be honest


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

good luck with the show pal  and enjoyed the thread good read


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

So how's the prep, you coming to the welsh tomorrow?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

watson100 said:


> good luck with the show pal  and enjoyed the thread good read


cheers buddy


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Big GJ said:


> So how's the prep, you coming to the welsh tomorrow?


prep is good mate , especially for my first time , no i could not get tickets in the end ....... to be honest just focusing on Birmingham in 2 weeks , have a good day mate if ure going wish i could be there


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

decent cheat last night left me stuffed...........last one now . Hoping for the same weight loss this week , will keep everything the same ....prep guy may change a few meals to fish but im only eating turkey any way at the mo so lean meats are only being used.

Today so far ....... low carbs today

6.30 5g bcaa/ 5g glutemine / vitc / T5

7.00 walked to gym 20 min

45 min fast treadmill

walked home 20 min

8. 30 50g oats with cinemon and chopped almonds / 6 whites 2 yokes scrambled

10.30 200g turkey / veg

12.30 200g turkey / veg

14.30 chicken salad /

16.30 chest arms / cardio

18.00 pwo shake / 5g glutimine / 5g bcaa

19.00 200g lean mince / veg

21.00 casien shake / 5g glutemine / 5g bcaa


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Home run time now... Oh btw your diet sounds yummy lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Todays diet / shoulders / carbs are now set at 75g all week

This diet will be the same for the next week , then next week my shakes will be stopped and all meals will be fish bar the one before bed. Post trainning shake will probably be replaced with another 6 egg whites and 2yokes

6.30 5g bcaa/ 5g glutemine / vitc / T5

60 min fast treadmill / 3 x hydro cuts post workout

8. 30 50g oats with cinemon and chopped almonds / 6 whites 2 yokes scrambled

10.30 200g turkey / 35g brown rice

12.30 200g turkey / 35g brown rice

14.00 3 x hydro cuts

14.30 train ( T5 ) 60 min cardio

16.30 pwo shake / 5g glutimine / 5g bcaa

17.30 3 x fish fillets / veg

19.30 3 x fish fillets / veg

21.30 steak / 1 whole egg on top


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

75g! **** thats nasty, I bet you are well grumpy now then


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

:2guns:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> 75g! **** thats nasty, I bet you are well grumpy now then


 X10million! Lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tuesday = 75g carbs

6.30 5g bcaa/ 5g glutemine / vitc / T5

60 min fast treadmill / 3 x hydro cuts post workout

8. 30 50g oats with cinemon and chopped almonds / 6 whites 2 yokes scrambled

10.30 200g turkey / 35g brown rice / tbs almond butter

12.30 200g turkey / 35g brown rice

14.00 3 x hydro cuts

14.30 train ( T5 ) very light quad and calf session today (60 min cardio)

16.30 pwo shake / 5g glutimine / 5g bcaa

17.30 3 x fish fillets / veg/ tbs almond butter

19.30 3 x fish fillets / veg

21.30 200g steak / 1 whole egg on top

leg extension 4 x 12

lunges 8 kg kettles

legpress 4 x 12

calf raises 3 x 12

seated calf press 3 x 12

seated calf raises 3 x 12


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not long now mate how's the mind? Feeling good?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah im not bad ..... hating the fact im hungry all the time but like u said only a 11 days to go


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not long, are you having much coffee or anything? I used to find that nulled the hunger through meals not with meals though, and peppermint tea too


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

smithy26 said:


> yeah im not bad ..... hating the fact im hungry all the time but like u said only a 11 days to go


Question smithy, a lazy one too as I can't be bothered to read the thread lol. Has your prep coach given you a big breakfast? My housemate has the British finals in 6 weeks so he has hired the same coach as shaun jt and he has given him a massive high protein breakfast which he has found has taken a lot of the hunger away throughout the day


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

my breakfast has stayed the same mate , this is probably the only meal that feels me up , then my next 2 meals are with rice ....... its around the 4 - 6 oclock mark after the later cardio which is a killer, but the bed time steak is now helping alot. Im just a gutsey f**ker..........lol. Plus im to close to my classic weight now to start adding stuff, its not like im in a weight class where u can be between 80 - 90 kg as u well no .


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i am having some coffee ojay not as much as he took my sweetner off me ......lol


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck smithy when is the big day?

Joe


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Joe1961 said:


> Good luck smithy when is the big day?
> 
> Joe


25th sept mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You still alive man?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

OJay said:


> You still alive man?


yes mate just head down and getting on with it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good good gimme a fb or text if you need to chat the final week buddy


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

will do mate cheers


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok

hours cardio this morning , off to the gym now for another hour then a sunbed.

Last cardio session is tomos , before breaky. ( hopefully )

40 g of carbs a day now, 0 fats for a few days till i carb load ....... prep guy will assess me every day now up till show. Meals are mainly turkey and fish now with a small amount of veg.

Posing prcatice is coming along nicely and i will start my routine tomos.

Starting to gety exited / sh*ting my self and looking really forward to a my food crawl with my gf on monday .......lol

Thanks to all that have helped me on my way and il do my best come sunday , great learning curve and may even do the stars of tommorrow next month if i really enjoy it .


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Lay off the sugar after show a bit, twice I went mad and twice I crashed majorly lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i better leave my after show cheat box at home then ....... lol


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

smithy26 said:


> ok
> 
> hours cardio this morning , off to the gym now for another hour then a sunbed.
> 
> ...


Good luck Smithy, you have really put a lot onto this mate so I hope it goes well for you fella.

Joe


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers joe appreciated mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

4 days and counting


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yup


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nearly there Pal!!! I will be there to cheer you on. I took a gamble at the weekend and decided on saturday evening to compete the following day after only 9 weeks dieting!!! i was close to the weight limit so did not deplete just shaved, tanned then sh*t loaded after the weight in and fortunetly I got an invite to the finals so wont be competing this sunday. All the hard work has been done now your looking great from your pics time to show off your hard work.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate ..... saw ure pic on eric guys profile was a close call welldone mate and me and chris will see u on sunday .........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Must be near now mate. Good luck to you. How' s the nerves by the way. .?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

im ok milky ........ just get on with it i say ......... lol cheers fella


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Lay off the sugar after show a bit, twice I went mad and twice I crashed majorly lol


Can you please explain "crash"? thanks


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Great work chap you must be well chuffed. do you have any last minute snaps?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck man!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Good luck bro


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope l am not to late but good luck mate. Total respect to you.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just heard from Smithy and he is 77.7kg right at the top of his limit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OJay said:


> Just heard from Smithy and he is 77.7kg right at the top of his limit


When is he on stage mate ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Just heard from Smithy and he is 77.7kg right at the top of his limit


He must be quite short then?

If it's classics I doubt he'll be on til about 5pm


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> He must be quite short then?
> 
> If it's classics I doubt he'll be on til about 5pm


He's taller than me lol  my limit was 76.7 I'm pretty sure he's up top of limit maybe a kilo down


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

All the best for today.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got a text, didn't place but really enjoyed it so that is what counts well done smithy got to a place not many can get to. Be proud of yourself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gutted for you mate but take solice in the fact you got on that stage.... something most of us may never acheive...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers for everyones support

Yesterday was a tough class 19 blokes in my catogry and at least 4 that could of made the brits....... the guy that won was 90 kg and was awesome , really the class should of been split into the two height catogries.

Negatives of the day was that we were told 3 times we were going on , then to delay us for an hour twice, which made the pumping up and all the vascular supplements i took wasted ( jack daniels...lol, super pump ect)........ my tan ran like a bit*ch under the lights next time the oil is staying off....... and to top it off they played the wrong track on my routine.

Positives , i had a great day learnt alot ........and no now wot i need to look like to win a trophy, gona go away now and revise my off season and try and stay lean and maybe a stone to a stone and a half off comp weight. My weight on the day was 77.kg and the max was 78.8 kg well chuffed with that .

Thanks for maxiRaw for sending me a vest to wear on the day ...... much appreciated..... i will post some pics up when i get them off eric guy , as the crowd was pretty big ( 98 competitors on the day ) gf was'nt close enough for any good shots.

smithy


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Well done mate, it's a great experience isn't it? That sounds like the show was run very poorly, had a few problems like that at Bedford but no where near as bad, from what I gather they are not always ran well which is a Shame as I know a few bnbf competitors and their shows have always been run very well


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yes mate was a great experience , and is another box ticked off of things ive always wanted to do. Sadley the show didnt run that smoothy but hey , its done now.


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

Well done bud you held your own on stage against guys who would of done well in the over 90's. Show wasnt alot better organised from the front. Dont think they had any idea so many people would turn up. Only one person selling tickets was nuts took an hour just to get through the door. Then two hour delay to start the show due to number of competitors (99 in the end). Lighting was terrible too, loads of big shadows. Plus the table fell down and broke a load of trophys!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

sh*t didnt no that, cheers for ure support yesterday mate ......gona have a few days off now then back to trainning thurs..... im weighing 12 st 12 already today that 10 lbs .........lol


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

Must be all the carrot cake!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

thing is im still as vascular and look a good size bigger ........should of done that yesterday


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

You live and learn. Its only your first show so you will know better for next time.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

phase2phase said:


> Well done bud you held your own on stage against guys who would of done well in the over 90's. Show wasnt alot better organised from the front. Dont think they had any idea so many people would turn up. Only one person selling tickets was nuts took an hour just to get through the door. Then two hour delay to start the show due to number of competitors (99 in the end). Lighting was terrible too, loads of big shadows. Plus the table fell down and broke a load of trophys!


this sounds awful! i was annoyed at a half hour delay on my catergory at bedford lol, delaying stage time seriously messes with the diet and pre planning. i wonder what the event organisers have to say about this, at bedford they came up with a lot of excuses where as it would have been a lot better to just came out and said sorry and not come backl with excuses etc as that always seems poor. if other big shows can run effectively then theres no reason ones like this cant be.

they should have protocol in place for excess numebrs attending


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done Smithy, top respect mate.

Joe


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumb:



Joe1961 said:


> Well done Smithy, top respect mate.
> 
> Joe


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well done bro! the guy who won (reiza) is a good mate of mine and to be fair he is 36 so has few years on you, but i was told the line up was seriously tuff!! glad i didnt do that show! i just done my first in june (south coast) in London. i would like to see some pix dude!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah the guy looked good , i even told him the 90s had just gone on and ure gona miss ure class , he just said im a "classic mate " could nt believe it ..... any way my pics im waiting for from eric guy , the stage light was awefull and unless u were at the front doubt anyone got any good pics...... heres top 3. ( trust me the winner looked ten times better in the flesh )


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

You look enormous for 13st mate, I am around 15st but at 6ft 5 and I don't look anywhere near you, good work though mate 

EDIT: - Realised this thread has 22 pages, you might be a lot more now but still lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

looking great mate!!

Would be intersted to read your workouts in full


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i was on stage at 12 st 2 yesterday ......... felt tiny ......lol. Some how they lost a centermeter on my height which s**t me up on weigh in..... but some how lost extra 4 lb in water in the morning so lucky really.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hayesy said:


> looking great mate!!
> 
> Would be intersted to read your workouts in full


Because of my wrist injury mate i only do high reps on machines ....... its all i can manage really with a few light dumbell movements. Legs i do twice a week as there my weakness..... high rep day and a heavy day .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

they look bloody good the top 3,

Im screwed if i come up against a line up like that this sunday lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hilly said:


> they look bloody good the top 3,
> 
> Im screwed if i come up against a line up like that this sunday lol


yes mate the guy who come 4 th was awesome too...... good luck mate sunday


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Day of S**T diet

cup of coffee / 1 sweetner

100 g oats / honey / sultanas / almonds

2 x whey

slice of carrot cake

meal replacement bar

tea / sweetner

ceral bar

creme dohnut

cookie

coffee

Half A large pizza hut mighty meaty

all you eat salad bar

diet coke

other half of pizza

2 x steak burgers

salade

2x white rolls

cheese

pint of water

1 x whey

1 x caeisin

scoop of pnut butter

Clean bulk starts tomos / and im gona continue to do 45 min morning cardio. (1) to keep mate company for his prep ( 2) if i look any good in 4 weeks may do stars of tomorrow with him


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

just having a read through mate. well done on getting up there. I very nearly came down for this, glad i didnt, apparently there were over 100 people stood outside when they announced they had sold out of tickets!

The lighting looks terrible on those photos, far too bright behind the competitors.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hole day was a cock up mate ....... didnt help at all. But its done now , had a laugh and like i said u learn alot ..... so all good


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

interesting that they seem to have been favouring taller competitors that day? did they look bigger than everyone else, or in proportion just with better physiques?

i definatley need to make sure im in the shorter class. measured 175.5 at MT show, which would put me in the tall class, and someone just 0.5cm taller would have 3kg extra weight allowance, sod that!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

dont no ...but ive always been 175 cm and yesterday i was 174 ........ which ment i needed to be 78 kg when i thought i was going to have to be 79. Luckly i weighed in less. The guy who won was bang on 90 kg on weigh in then carbed up so could of been 92 +. To be honest the top 3 guys were bigger and in better condition than most .... but there was a few leaner guys who were smaller. I really wished i stuffed the carbs down me now through the day ...... but after a few spuds my veins were going so i held off. I was too light to compete with those guys.


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

Chris is number 71.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

maxiRaw vest was kindly given for the day , and lets not forget Mr goodKat who kindley sent me the jack 3d for free :thumb:


----------

